# Class 3 French Toll Rate



## m30 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi folks,

we are toying with the idea of getting a bigger van with a fixed bed, and whilst looking at various options, i happened to look into the different French toll classes. Now as i understand it class 2 is anything up to 3m high and 3.5 t in weight, whereas anything over either 3m high and/or 3.5t goes up to class 3. Do the French toll booths know our gross weight from our number plate? or is it just a case of taller vehicle breaking a beam at 3m from the ground when you drive into the booth lane? If you had a motohome over 3.5t but less than 3m high would you sneak through on class 2?

I know that a vehicle registered in france would be in the system so to speak, but us just being visitors could make things different.

Thanks in advance

Stu


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 17, 2017)

At 3.8t and 3.1 high we have only ever been charged class 2 , mind you I wouldn't want to be stung for the class 3 rate, that is a lot more


----------



## MarkJ (Apr 17, 2017)

Same for us - on the auto booths in France and Spain we come up as class 2 though weigh in at 3.85t. 

Mind you, our van is downrated to 3.5t in Europe, only upped to 3.85t for the UK, so unless they demand to see the plate I reckon we could talk a good tale anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Apr 17, 2017)

We are 3900kg and have always been charged as class 2 but are just less than 3mts high.The previous autotrail was charged as class 2 until I had a Sat dome fitted which took it over 3mts high.After that it was always charged as class 3 which is quite a bit more expensive.It must be a height sensor that measures the van as you approach the toll booth.


----------



## Budgie (Apr 18, 2017)

We have autotrail Apache 3.1 m in height, brings up class 3 every time, press the red button for help say " mistake class 2 camping car" gets knocked down to class 2 in about 2 out of 3 times, think it depends on the mood of the operator.


----------



## m30 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. I think my suspicion was right, its the height that triggers a photo cell beam set at 3m or just over.

Ta

Stu


----------



## Touringtheworld (Apr 18, 2017)

As I mentioned in an earlier post,

'.............When I used to use them, park at the machine, get out, slowly walk round, press the help button, get the the tariff reduced from class three to class two, walk slowly back, mount up and then nail it, just like wacky races &#55357;&#56846;'

Yes it's a sodding height sensor, ours triggered it for about an inch. Nothing to do with weight. 

Never ever got refused. 

Just annoying.

 We only use non toll now. It's about four hours difference and a whole lot cheaper, you use less fuel and it's million times more scenic.

The roads are quiet because everyone is on the peage filling the French coffers. 

If you Moho is over 3500kg your speed is limited so no advantage.

If your Moho is under 3500kg are you comfortable ragging it along at 81mph (130kph) 

Just chill and enjoy yourself. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## QFour (Apr 21, 2017)

Just come down through France with 7.1m MH and just over 3m high. All tolls have been class 2.


----------

